# 11 speed cassette on 10 speed hub?



## STRANA

So I see with the new release of 105 there is a cassette option that will allow a 11 speed cassette to mount on a 10 speed hub body. This is very interesting as I have a set of deep carbon wheels that are a 10 speed hub and the only way to upgrade them is with a whole new hub so this would be perfect! Though this is where I need one of our wrenches to comment. The 105 group only has one cassette that fits this way the 11-34. I really don't require the 34 option though.....

So the question is will Shimano MTB cassettes of all 11 speed varieties work in this fashion?


----------



## rcb78

Yes, but those are even bigger, 11-40, 11-42 and 11-46. FYI, The 11-34 cassette you're talking about has been out for quite some time now under a non-series Ultegra level part number.
You won't find it in a smaller size because that's how they made it fit. They cantilevered the 34t cog off the back so it would ride further inboard. They say they won't do it with smaller cassettes due to possible spoke interference. Easy to understand if you have one in your hand.

Might not be a bad idea to look into having the rear wheel rebuilt on a new hub.


----------



## STRANA

That makes sense, thank you


----------

